

NYPD’s Twitter request for photos backfires - jonah
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/nypds-twitter-request-for-photos-backfires/2014/04/22/81802bcc-ca83-11e3-b81a-6fff56bc591e_story.html

======
icambron
For the curious, the request was to share pictures under the hashtag #MyNYPD
[1]. The hashtag now mostly consists of meta discussion and news coverage, but
there have been a lot of police brutality pictures with that tag.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/search?q=%23MyNYPD](https://twitter.com/search?q=%23MyNYPD)

------
lallysingh
Does NYPD think that they're well liked?

~~~
Ryel
NYPD stations 2 cops on every block of my neighborhood. They're the only
reason I can get chinese food at 2am. They are very well liked here.

~~~
joe_inferno
Well, as long as 2 am Chinese food is more valuable than a street drug deal
with a slight chance of violence

------
Ryel
Vitriolic propaganda on social media is far worse than aggressive NYPD
officers.

~~~
coherentpony
Woah there, Stalin. I'd hardly call transparency 'vitriolic propaganda'.

~~~
mikeash
Welcome to Hacker News, where a spontaneous public outcry is considered
fascism.

